# Blossum Bar carnage question



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

Witch company was it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

The raft was mostly underwater and I was trying not to join it at the time so I didn't catch the outfitter's name. It looked like a few rafts from the same group were eddied out just down river from them, but again I was a little to busy at the time to notice any names. I do believe that they were mostly tan rafts. They were having an experience that memories are made of, but it didn't look like they were enjoying themselves.


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wondering. I worked for a company that had purple rafts. Just wondering if it was them. Hope you had a great trip down there. Going down in a week


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## trickpony (Apr 20, 2010)

Eddies slow down cats more dramatically than rafts because the floor isn't dragging in the current - so those kinds of moves (technical eddy catches) are often easier to make in cat setups, IMO.

That's just a guess... but have you ever tried to get out of a strong eddy line in a heavy cat? It blows.



Ezcruzr said:


> I floated the Rogue about a week ago for my maybe fourtyith time. About two thirds of the time there is a raft stuck in the picket fence. This time was no exception. When I went through Blossum Bar this time there was a commercial trip stuck there that had been there for hours. What I have never seen is a cat pearched on the fence. I've searched you-tube and nothing. What's up. Am I just missing all the cat carnage?


----------

